# how do you make friends as a guy?



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

what do i say?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I don't know, bro, but I think it takes some of the same efforts as making friends with girls, too. You have to try getting to know each other's likes/dislikes, interests, etc.

Above all, you have to "ask your friend out". You can't just hope that you're interesting enough to have someone ask you. What I'm not willing to do, but need to, is just say "Hey, would you like to hang out sometime?" or "It'd be great to get together and get a beer".

Now, you might be able to get away with finding a WOW buddy, but I don't recommend asking your new friend to get together to watch porn. :no:


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Talk about sex, car, and sports.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

threaten everybody you wanna be friends with


----------



## EasySilence (Aug 12, 2015)

alienjunkie said:


> threaten everybody you wanna be friends with


"Like me or i am gonna mother fu**ing murder your whole family!"

Works everytime. :laugh:


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

EasySilence said:


> "Like me or i am gonna mother fu**ing murder your whole family!"
> 
> Works everytime. :laugh:


works like a charm I promise


----------



## HauntedByAFreak (May 20, 2015)




----------



## androidbeepboop (Aug 13, 2015)

A good way to meet new friends is to participate in clubs or groups that share your interests. Environmental groups like the Sierra Club always need volunteers, and that's a great place to meet people. There are tons of different groups for different interests, ranging from video games, to chess, to outdoor activities, to music, to community involvement, etc. I'd highly recommend taking the time (and energy) to go participate in a club that piques your interest- you'll be surprised how far it gets you.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Its actually very hard. Have to be a "bad boy" to get respected.

But i would be your friend if i lived in your city....SA-people should get togheter.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yo, let me know when you find this hidden juicy info, just give me a holla on my profil-o, and I'll be making dough-o-o. (in friendships, that is.)


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Be a normie and talk about mind numbing topics like naked women and sports and cars and shoes and you'll fit right in.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

stay in your room

be as emotionally complicated as possible 

make people feel awkward with your long silences

cultivate bizarre body language

sweat anxiously 

avoid employment - make sure you stay in your room

descend as far as possible into socially unacceptable behaviors

cultivate misanthropy, practise saying that you hate "normal people"

stay up til 4am at least, every night


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> stay in your room
> 
> be as emotionally complicated as possible
> 
> ...


Also, don't shower or make eye contact, just stay in your room.


----------



## Tiffiduliu (Jul 7, 2014)

Your gender doesn't determine whether you can make friends or not.

Making friends is about connecting with others and forming emotional bonds.

You do this by engaging in conversation and seeing whether you and the other person connect well or not and can pursue a friendship.

This takes time.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

givinganonion said:


> Also, don't shower or make eye contact, just stay in your room.


This is also important, yes


----------



## dre3 (May 4, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> what do i say?


If you speak your mind you'll attract the right people and you'll piss off the right people.


----------



## ShineGreymon (May 30, 2013)

Why are you people all laughing and joking about this serious issue? it's disgraceful.

I'm sorry OP, I can offer no actual advice except be responsive to people, you have to find what you like the most and present it has the iconic factor of your person, people need to know as something, like the "car guy" present yourself as "the car guy" eventually you will find more "car people" and then you may develop friendships based on this similar interest.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

ShineGreymon said:


> Why are you people all laughing and joking about this serious issue? it's disgraceful.


Sometimes joking is how it starts. 



ShineGreymon said:


> I'm sorry OP, I can offer no actual advice except be responsive to people, you have to find what you like the most and present it has the iconic factor of your person, people need to know as something, like the "car guy" present yourself as "the car guy" eventually you will find more "car people" and then you may develop friendships based on this similar interest.


That works.


----------



## ShineGreymon (May 30, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> Sometimes joking is how it starts.
> 
> That works.


But this isn't real life, it's a support website. If you posted "hey guys how do I get a friend" and people started taking piss on your post, saying like "don't shower, never leave ur room lol" you would not be happy. Waste of time trolling.

Glad you think it works, I have little idea what I'm talking about but am at least attempting to be useful.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Clubs and hobby groups. Things turned around for me when I found a pnp roleplay group (think dungeons and dragons)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

ShineGreymon said:


> But this isn't real life, it's a support website. If you posted "hey guys how do I get a friend" and people started taking piss on your post, saying like "don't shower, never leave ur room lol" you would not be happy. Waste of time trolling.


Some like real humour, some like sarcastic humour. Sarcastic humour can come across as quite cruel to some people.



ShineGreymon said:


> Glad you think it works, I have little idea what I'm talking about but am at least attempting to be useful.


You are useful and it was well said.


----------



## Radekk (Aug 12, 2015)

Wait till someone makes you as a friend.


----------

